
Inside Impossible Foods' fake meat factory - jseliger
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/27/watch-inside-impossible-foods-fake-meat-factory.html
======
jseliger
I've been eating Beyond Meat burgers, and they're pretty good:
[https://jakeseliger.com/2017/08/23/beyond-meat-burgers-
are-p...](https://jakeseliger.com/2017/08/23/beyond-meat-burgers-are-pretty-
good)

